# Honest opinions... please



## Leslie126 (Sep 2, 2010)

I already posted how crappy I feel & I have thyroid issues: had 1/2 removed due to nodules, other 1/2 nodules now growing, levels are within range - but have constant headaches & migraines, ALWAYS tired, very exhausted, hands & feel always cold, get sick in the heat easily, menstral cycles very heavy & irregular & the list goes on!

I do not excercize due to the way I feel. I try to hike with the family, but can't keep up - when the blood starts to flow, my headaches just get worse.
My regular MD simply says I have to work through it - there is nothing he can do to help. I am always exhausted, so I don't go out walking or anything. I work 40 hours a week, coach softball & cheerleading (and participate), I do some yard work & housework - so I am not a complete couch potato.

I am 5ft 2in & weight 150lbs. (37 year old female). So, I am not "obese or over weight" - just out of shape. Yes I could be smaller, I know that.

My question is: will excercising (forcing myself no matter what) help? or does this truely sound like something going on with my thyroid?
Be honest - don't worry about hurting my feelings - I just want to feel better & will do whatever it takes at this point.... please


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Leslie126 said:


> I already posted how crappy I feel & I have thyroid issues: had 1/2 removed due to nodules, other 1/2 nodules now growing, levels are within range - but have constant headaches & migraines, ALWAYS tired, very exhausted, hands & feel always cold, get sick in the heat easily, menstral cycles very heavy & irregular & the list goes on!
> 
> I do not excercize due to the way I feel. I try to hike with the family, but can't keep up - when the blood starts to flow, my headaches just get worse.
> My regular MD simply says I have to work through it - there is nothing he can do to help. I am always exhausted, so I don't go out walking or anything. I work 40 hours a week, coach softball & cheerleading (and participate), I do some yard work & housework - so I am not a complete couch potato.
> ...


I don't know your history. Are you on thyroid meds now? What do your TSH, FREE T3 and FREE T4 look like? Have you had these labs done recently?

When did you have the partial thyroidectomy? Have you ever had a radioactive uptake scan? (RAIU)


----------



## Leslie126 (Sep 2, 2010)

Andros said:


> I don't know your history. Are you on thyroid meds now? What do your TSH, FREE T3 and FREE T4 look like? Have you had these labs done recently?
> 
> When did you have the partial thyroidectomy? Have you ever had a radioactive uptake scan? (RAIU)


The only recent test is TSH at 1.8 & rising as he is increasing my dosage.
No other recent test. NO radioactive uptake scan... ever.
Partial thyroidectomy was 10 years ago.
Currently on 75mcg of thyroid suppliment.

Sorry - should have known to include that info.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Leslie126 said:


> The only recent test is TSH at 1.8 & rising as he is increasing my dosage.
> No other recent test. NO radioactive uptake scan... ever.
> Partial thyroidectomy was 10 years ago.
> Currently on 75mcg of thyroid suppliment.
> ...


That's okay; I try to remain cognizant of the fact the most of our posters come here because they feel unwell. "Judge not lest ye be judged!" LOL!!

Okay. In my humble opinion that is wrong. You could have very high FREE T3 which is your active hormone and your TSH could be right where it is at and you could be hyperthyroid, not hypo. You see? A doctor should never Rx based on TSH alone. That is like trying to stab a rolling lemon in the dark.

This happens because of antibodies and there is often a lag time between the FREES and the TSH.

So, I would like to see you ask for a radioactive uptake scan to make sure you don't have cancer or any other irregularity worth noting and it would be wonderful for you to get some antibodies' tests.

Symptoms cross over and exhaustion could be due to hyper as well as hypo and so can weight gain.

Here are the tests I recommend................

TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin),TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

Also, radioactive uptake scan (RAIU); sonograms have limitations.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/unders...s/thyroid.html


----------



## Leslie126 (Sep 2, 2010)

Andros said:


> That's okay; I try to remain cognizant of the fact the most of our posters come here because they feel unwell. "Judge not lest ye be judged!" LOL!!
> 
> Okay. In my humble opinion that is wrong. You could have very high FREE T3 which is your active hormone and your TSH could be right where it is at and you could be hyperthyroid, not hypo. You see? A doctor should never Rx based on TSH alone. That is like trying to stab a rolling lemon in the dark.
> 
> ...


Thank you for all the info.... I will call my Endo & hear him laugh at me for knowing so much!  LOL


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Leslie126 said:


> Thank you for all the info.... I will call my Endo & hear him laugh at me for knowing so much!  LOL


Well, that is a good link I included. You can get some good education there if you use it.

And here is one to help all of us understand the various thyroid lab tests.

Understanding thyroid lab tests.....http://www.amarillomed.com/howto

I am very concerned because of your past medical history regarding the thyroid. It's not all in your head. You have very very valid concerns.

Don't get me wrong; I am not saying you are hyper instead of hypo. I was just giving you a "for instance" scenario as to why TSH alone is not good enough.


----------



## Leslie126 (Sep 2, 2010)

Andros said:


> Well, that is a good link I included. You can get some good education there if you use it.
> 
> And here is one to help all of us understand the various thyroid lab tests.
> 
> ...


That is alot of information on the tests... and I think I have a long way to go on actually understanding it - but its a start! Thank You!!!

I appreciate your concern - honestly I started believing it is all in my head - I am glad I have another "thyroid patient" atleast taking my side (so to speak) on the symptoms & not brushing them off as laziness! You don't know how much comfort that is right now!

Totally understand that was a "for instance" and by no means took that as a diagnosis... I just need others opinions that may be dealing with these similar things or have dealt with them.

My next appointment isn't until mid December - I think I will call his office & request these tests & simply explain how bad I am feeling & want more solid answers. After all what will it hurt the doctor to order them - NOTHING! The only thing it will inhibit is me driving the 1 1/2 hours to a reputable hospital that won't screw up the tests like before

(long story short there - had an ultrasound done locally & they sent me for a biopsy - when I got there they had no idea what to biopsy... there was nothing seen on the ultrasound to biopsy! Alot of stress & worry over nothing!) Therefore I drive to the larger hospital for any tests with my thyroid now.


----------



## lainey (Aug 26, 2010)

Leslie126 said:


> I already posted how crappy I feel & I have thyroid issues: had 1/2 removed due to nodules, other 1/2 nodules now growing, levels are within range - but have constant headaches & migraines, ALWAYS tired, very exhausted, hands & feel always cold, get sick in the heat easily, menstral cycles very heavy & irregular & the list goes on!
> 
> I do not excercize due to the way I feel. I try to hike with the family, but can't keep up - when the blood starts to flow, my headaches just get worse.
> My regular MD simply says I have to work through it - there is nothing he can do to help. I am always exhausted, so I don't go out walking or anything. I work 40 hours a week, coach softball & cheerleading (and participate), I do some yard work & housework - so I am not a complete couch potato.
> ...


Your thyroid certainly deserves evaluation, but regardless, consider the following:

You don't say if the doctor has given you anything to cope with the headaches/migraines. These don't have to be a symptom of anything, but are often a problem in their own right and should be treated as such.

Working women with families often struggle to meet the needs of everyone on their "1st" and "2nd" shifts and compensate by putting their own needs last instead of first.

The first and most obvious is to take care of your health--and the best way to do it is through good diet and exercise. The challenge is to find the time and energy! It starts with scheduling, as in making time in the schedule for yourself, and insisting that your time is valuable and not subject to negotiation. A lot of women feel guilty by putting themselves first, but keep in mind, a healthier you serves everyone better!

As for exercise, you need to set time aside and take it slowly. As hard as it may seem, in the end, if you are in better physical shape, your body will be able to better meet the demands of your daily life--with the end result of not being so exhausted by it!


----------



## midgetmaid (Jul 22, 2010)

If exercise is making you feel worse, you should not do it without talking to a doctor first.

Renee


----------



## Leslie126 (Sep 2, 2010)

As for my headaches/migraines I have been on everything (high blood pressure meds, anti-siezure meds, anti-depressants, Lithium, Maxalt, Vicoprofin, etc) the only thing that actually helps is Exedrine Migraine.

I have also had blood work, CAT scans, MRI, sinus surgery, dental braces to correct my bite, and I am going to try Lasik Eye Surgery at the end of the month (if nothing else it will relieve the discomfort of the contacts & glasses that it causes in addition to my daily headaches).... and the headaches continue!

My physicians are aware of everything & don't have any suggestions at this time. I was told not to treat my "female problems" (heavy irregular periods) at the same time as my thyroid. which makes since.... to work on 1 thing at a time. But I just feel like all I do is wait to see what the increased thyroid dose will do to my levels in another 3months... all I do is wait while everything keeps pursisting! I am just not that patient! LOL

Thanks everyone for your opinions & suggestions - I am writting a letter to my Endo requesting a long list of tests... if for nothing else - peace of mind!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Leslie126 said:


> That is alot of information on the tests... and I think I have a long way to go on actually understanding it - but its a start! Thank You!!!
> 
> I appreciate your concern - honestly I started believing it is all in my head - I am glad I have another "thyroid patient" atleast taking my side (so to speak) on the symptoms & not brushing them off as laziness! You don't know how much comfort that is right now!
> 
> ...


I hate that you are so inconvenienced to get good medical care. Let us know about your phone call to request these tests.

Very interested in the outcome of all this.

It took me years to learn only a smattering of stuff related to thyroid and I am still learning. The main thing I have learned is that I don't know much. Ha, ha!! It's true! LOL!


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

It sucks to have to go through so much to get good care. 
I have had migraines for years, was on "preventative" meds as a teenager/young adult that never helped. 
I learned a lot of relaxation techniques that offered relief and took maxalt for break through migraines. I have found that CRT computer monitors trigger my migraines, and had to insist that my job get me an LCD. I don't do well with fluorescent lights. I also like to soak my feet in warm water with a little bit of lavender. Somehow this lets all the tension seep out through my feet. I often give myself a neck/shoulder massage while I am soaking my feet and this offers a lot of relief!
Suddenly maxalt stopped working last summer. Doc tried lots of other meds, but nothing worked. She suggested barbituates, but I was not willing to go that route.
Once my thyroid condition became apparent this spring, I connected the increased headaches to my hyperthyroid. I had a constant headache, really bad for months and did not find anything that helped while I was waiting for surgery. 
Headaches have been much better since my thyroid came out. I was having quite a few that were different in nature and not as severe since surgery, but I noticed they have gotten better in the last week. I am not sure if this is due to my thyroid levels rising (was told I have been hypo since surgery) or re-balancing my calcium (parathyroids went into shock after surgery). Either way, I am glad to feel better!
You mentioned fatigue issues in your initial post. I was diagnosed with fibromyalgia a few years ago, and told that I needed push myself to exercise in order to feel better, but every time I pushed myself I suffered a complete relapse. I have really learned to be gentle and honor my body. It sounds like you are pretty active. Sometimes as women we think we have to do it all and just push our bodies until they start pushing back. I think it's very important to honor the limits our bodies are setting.
The really good news is that a lot of my fibromyalgia symptoms have gotten so much better since surgery. I went hiking without causing myself a complete collapse last weekend. I have a lot of hope for my body since my surgery, and I hope you get the treatment you need to get you back on a path to health!


----------



## Leslie126 (Sep 2, 2010)

lavender said:


> It sucks to have to go through so much to get good care.
> I have had migraines for years, was on "preventative" meds as a teenager/young adult that never helped.
> I learned a lot of relaxation techniques that offered relief and took maxalt for break through migraines. I have found that CRT computer monitors trigger my migraines, and had to insist that my job get me an LCD. I don't do well with fluorescent lights. I also like to soak my feet in warm water with a little bit of lavender. Somehow this lets all the tension seep out through my feet. I often give myself a neck/shoulder massage while I am soaking my feet and this offers a lot of relief!
> Suddenly maxalt stopped working last summer. Doc tried lots of other meds, but nothing worked. She suggested barbituates, but I was not willing to go that route.
> ...


You totally give me hope. Glad to hear you feel better already - I wish my Endo would take it all out... he said it was unnecessary surgery! I just want it gone... I honestly feel it would help. Atleast it couldn't fight my body any more.... Thank you for the encouraging words! it does help


----------



## lainey (Aug 26, 2010)

Leslie126 said:


> As for my headaches/migraines I have been on everything (high blood pressure meds, anti-siezure meds, anti-depressants, Lithium, Maxalt, Vicoprofin, etc) the only thing that actually helps is Exedrine Migraine.
> 
> I have also had blood work, CAT scans, MRI, sinus surgery, dental braces to correct my bite, and I am going to try Lasik Eye Surgery at the end of the month (if nothing else it will relieve the discomfort of the contacts & glasses that it causes in addition to my daily headaches).... and the headaches continue!
> 
> ...


A friend of mine has started trigger point injections to control her disabling migraines--it is an interesting form of pain management, and I don't know if you have heard of it--a good percentage of patients get good relief from these.

Have they done an ultrasound to rule out fibroids or cysts as the cause of your heavy cycles? Your doctor's shouldn't presume that these are due to the thyroid issue, as there are other causes for these symptoms.


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

Leslie126 said:


> You totally give me hope. Glad to hear you feel better already - I wish my Endo would take it all out... he said it was unnecessary surgery! I just want it gone... I honestly feel it would help. Atleast it couldn't fight my body any more.... Thank you for the encouraging words! it does help


I am so glad my endo listened to me and referred me to a surgeon. You always have a right to ask for a second opinion if your doctor will not work with you. I know it's hard to stand up to doctors, but it is your body, and you have the right to the care you deserve!


----------



## Leslie126 (Sep 2, 2010)

lainey said:


> A friend of mine has started trigger point injections to control her disabling migraines--it is an interesting form of pain management, and I don't know if you have heard of it--a good percentage of patients get good relief from these.
> 
> Have they done an ultrasound to rule out fibroids or cysts as the cause of your heavy cycles? Your doctor's shouldn't presume that these are due to the thyroid issue, as there are other causes for these symptoms.


They have done ultrasounds & I do have 1 small fibroid right now & I have had hemoraging cysts that keep returning. But the major problem with me is I want more children.... but my husband is hesitant. So, I don't want anything life changing done, nor do I want on a birthcontrol for long term. And when I am on the pill I can only be on it for 4-5 months before my headaches worsen b/c of the hormones. So, there are other factors to my mentral problems... but I guess I just wish it was all 1 problem & it can all go away w/taking it out! I know grasping at straws here....

I have never heard of the trigger point injections before - and a regular MD would give them or a pain management cliniic? do you know??

Thanks for the info....


----------



## lainey (Aug 26, 2010)

Leslie126 said:


> They have done ultrasounds & I do have 1 small fibroid right now & I have had hemoraging cysts that keep returning. But the major problem with me is I want more children.... but my husband is hesitant. So, I don't want anything life changing done, nor do I want on a birthcontrol for long term. And when I am on the pill I can only be on it for 4-5 months before my headaches worsen b/c of the hormones. So, there are other factors to my mentral problems... but I guess I just wish it was all 1 problem & it can all go away w/taking it out! I know grasping at straws here....
> 
> I have never heard of the trigger point injections before - and a regular MD would give them or a pain management cliniic? do you know??
> 
> Thanks for the info....


Making your thyroid replacement optimal is not to my knowledge going to change the effect of the fibroid or cysts. I have the cysts myself, so my sympathies on those.

My friend is working through a pain management clinic for her headaches. The shots don't necessarily eliminate the headaches, but reduce their number and severity. Some people also find relief through alternative medicine such as acupuncture.

Look into it--you don't know if you don't try.


----------



## Leslie126 (Sep 2, 2010)

lainey said:


> Making your thyroid replacement optimal is not to my knowledge going to change the effect of the fibroid or cysts. I have the cysts myself, so my sympathies on those.
> 
> My friend is working through a pain management clinic for her headaches. The shots don't necessarily eliminate the headaches, but reduce their number and severity. Some people also find relief through alternative medicine such as acupuncture.
> 
> Look into it--you don't know if you don't try.


I have tried chiropractic, message therapy & even dental braces to re-align my bite. They don't me 60% improvement & think they got worse after they were off. I am to the point of giving up! I can't take it any more...


----------

